# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Το πρώτο meeting για το 2009

## homo

Αγαπητά μέλη του συλλόγου, του δικτύου, φίλοι και φίλες του Ασύρματου Δικτύου Τρίπολης,

σας προσκαλούμε στην συγκέντρωση μας, που θα λάβει χώρα την Κυριακή 4 Ιανουαρίου, στις 7:30μμ στον χώρο του καφέ Prego [Πρέγκο] στην πλατεία Άρεως, και συγκεκριμένα στο πατάρι του καταστήματος με φόντο την πλατεία.

Σας υπενθυμίζουμε, ότι θα συζητηθούν αρκετά σοβαρά θέματα για την πορεία του δικτύου, στα οποία μπορείτε να συμμετέχετε ανεξαρτήτως ιδιότητας και σας παρακαλούμε όπως αποδεχθείτε την πρόσκληση.

Η συμμετοχή σας, χαρακτηρίζεται ζωτικής σημασίας, σ' ένα σημείο όπου το δίκτυο γνωρίζει καθημερινά το μαρασμό και την εγκατάλειψη. Τα παλαιά μέλη σχεδόν ολοκλήρωσαν το κύκλο ζωής τους στην Τρίπολη και ανοίγουν τα φτερά τους για άλλες προκλήσεις σ' άλλους τόπους. Η ανάγκη για νέο αίμα των νέων συνεχιστών αυτής της προσπάθειας είναι ΕΠΙΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ όσο ποτέ. Σ' αυτή τη κρίσιμη καμπή η συμμετοχή σας, μας δίνει δύναμη για το μέλλον!

Παράλληλα, θα διεξαχθεί και εκλογική διαδικασία για την ανάδειξη του επόμενου ΔΣ για το 2009 του συλλόγου "Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης - ΑΔΤ".

Την πρώτη σύγκλιση του ΔΣ και της Γενικής συνέλευσης θα παρακολουθήσει ζωντανά με δυνατότητα παρέμβασης ο αντιπρόεδρος Α του συλλόγου από το εξωτερικό.

Θα σας δούμε εκεί!

*Ελπίζω να τύχει προσοχής*

----------


## socrates

Άντε βρε παιδιά... έχουν γίνει κάποιες απόπειρες από όσο γνωρίζω και στο παρελθόν αλλά κάπου κολλάει το θέμα. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να μην μπορεί να ξεπεραστεί αν υπάρχει θέληση. Η αρχή είναι το δυσκολότερο κομμάτι αλλά αν φτιαχτεί ένας πυρήνας από άτομα/κόμβους μετά θα είναι σαφώς πιο εύκολα (λογικό είναι κάποιοι να πάρουν επ' όμου την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου). Από την δικιά μας πλευρά ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείτε μην διστάσετε να την ζητήσετε.

Για αρχή βάλτε στο πλάνο σας την αποκατάσταση του WiND Τρίπολης.

----------


## kinglyr

Ασύρματο δίκτυο τρίπολης τελικά υπάρχει?
Διασύνδεση με το AWMN μέσω VPN υπάρχει?

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------


## homo

Είμαι στην δισάρεστη θέση (γι ακόμα μια φορά) να πληροφορήσω κάποιον ότι το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης βρίσκεται στην χειρότερη θέση από τη στιγμή της ίδρησης του, κάπου 3,5 χρόνια πρίν.
Αυτή τη στιγμή τα μέλη είναι μετριούνται στα δάκτυλα του χεριού, καθώς νέα μέλη δεν εισέρχονται και τα παλιά φεύγουν (κυρίως σαν φοιτητές). Παράλληλα μια βλάβη στον κεντρικό δρομογολητή του δικτύου, και μια ενέργεια βανδαλισμού *μας έχουν θέση εκτός λειτουργίας για αρκετούς μήνες*.
Αν λάβουμε υπόψην και την αδιαφορία του κοινού και της δημοτικής αρχής τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα.

Θα κοινοποιήσω αυτές τις μέρες και το vpn που τρέχει στον server μου μόλις ελέγξω το configuration.




> Καλημέρα,
> 
> κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.


http://www.trwn.gr
http://forum.trwn.gr
http://nodedb.trwn.gr [μάλλον θα μεταφερθεί σε δικό μας server μιας και πρέπει να διαχειριζόμαστε τις dns zones κεντρικά.]


Παράλληλα θα ήθελα να σας γνωστοποιήσω ότι σχεδιάζεται να γίνει κάτι σαν ημερίδα για το δίκτυο κοντά στο Πάσχα με κοινό τα παιδιά από Γυμνάσια/Λύκεια της περιοχής, αν και όπως καταλαβαίνετε τους καλούμε να συμμετάσχουν στο στήσιμο του δικτύου από την αρχή [είναι μια ουτοποιία άραγε?].
Ελπίζω αν όλα πάνε καλά, να υπάρξει μια θετική έκβαση και να σας καλέσουμε να παραστείτε.

----------


## klarabel

Από Δημοτική αρχή μην περιμένεις τίποτα. Εσείς ότι κάνετε. Βάλε 4-5 φίλους και αυτοί με την σειρά τους άλλους και πάει λέγοντας.

----------

